# Abandoned IVF for IUI - follicle numbers safe?



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,

So I had a disappointing IVF cycle with on day 10, one 16mm, one 13mm, one 10mm, an 8, a 7 and a 6. I was still hopeful but was told that they are just not all going to catch up in enough time. So they advised that I use IUI instead. So I had another dose of stimms last night, and then they are suggesting I trigger tomorrow. So I figured if they grow at 1-3mm a day that would give me an 18, a 15, a 12 a 10, a 9 and an 8 on trigger day.

I'm assuming that anything over 10 can contain a mature egg? So is 4 too many to be risking multiples with? I'd be greatful for any advice anyone has from their experience? 

Really don't want to loose the opportunity as have low AMH so my time is running out, but would appreciate people's guidance as also don't want to do something crazy if I have too many follicles?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I believe anything under 15 mm is highly unlikely to release a mature egg, and of course not all follicles of a mature size will always contain a mature / viable egg (or any egg at all). So it sounds like you have a good shot at releasing 1 or 2 mature eggs, and maybe the 12 mm follicle will also catch up. It sounds very unlikely that you could end up with anything more than twins, and a singleton would be more likely if you do get a BFP.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Cracyhorse...! Do you know how many follicles and if what size they normally recommend for triggering with IUI?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

If I recall correctly, they usually aim for one or two follicles between 18 and 20 mm, give or take a mm or so.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Most clinics will only go ahead with IUI if there are no more than 2 or 3 mature follicles due to the obvious risk of multiples. 
My clinic advises follicle size of 17mm can contain a mature egg.


----------



## Lolem (Sep 1, 2014)

My clinic is the same - more than 3 follicles and they cancel.


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

My clinic say 2 and no more due to multiple risk (but I had an extra one slip thro the net this month!) The clinic also say the follicles have to be over 18mm before IUI or trigger.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks all - so when you've had 2-3 mature (over 17) have you had other immature ones too?


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

This month I had a 16.6, 14.something and a 9mm that was the day before so with the Gonal F working the way it did on the actual IUI day they probably would have been a 19.6, a 17.something and a 12.


----------

